# How to install nVidia drivers with OpenCL support on amd64?

## DanielVartanov

Hi All,

The latest stable x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers version (185.18.36) seems not to have OpenCL support.

nVidia offers to download latest drivers from their site with executable installer (http://developer.nvidia.com/object/opencl-download.html)

Questions: 

1) will it work if I just run that nVidia driver installer?

2) Is there any 'right' way to enable OpenCL support in Gentoo having nVidia graphic adapter?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## tgR10

 *Quote:*   

> emerge nvidia-drivers
> 
> eselect opengl set nvidia

 

start your X

and under x run

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo|grep direct

 

did you read portage notice after emerging nvidia-drivers ?

----------

## DanielVartanov

Hi!

 *Quote:*   

> eselect opengl set nvidia

 [/quote]

It is already set to nVidia. Also, I'm not sure: is openGL a right choice to look at while I need openCL support?

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo|grep direct
> 
> direct rendering: Yes
> 
>     GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,

 

 *Quote:*   

> did you read portage notice after emerging nvidia-drivers ?

 

What exactly do you mean?

----------

## tgR10

my bad i thought you was talkin about opengl ...

----------

## DToNAToR

just 

```

echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-settings ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

and upgrade both packages ...

----------

## d2_racing

When you run glxinfo, what do you have ?

For my concern, I have this at least :

```

name of display: :0.0        

display: :0  screen: 0       

direct rendering: Yes        

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4              

server glx extensions:                      

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,    

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB     

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation                                  

client glx version string: 1.4                                                

client glx extensions:                                                        

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,       

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,        

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_NV_float_buffer,        

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float,                    

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,                    

    GLX_NV_present_video, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage                         

GLX version: 1.3                                                              

GLX extensions:                                                               

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,            

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,               

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,    

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address                                                  

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation                                      

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 260/PCI/SSE2                              

OpenGL version string: 3.0.0 NVIDIA 185.18.36                                 

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler           

OpenGL extensions:                       

```

----------

## ppurka

It wouldn't be proper to download that nvidia driver and install it by hand. Portage handles some symlinks (using eselect) which will break if you install the nvidia drivers by downloading the installer from teh website. 

Instead just upgrade your nvidia driver to the latest 190.* driver via portage. Then you can go ahead and test whether opencl support is present or not.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, never install a package by hand, always use Portage and let it do his job  :Razz: 

----------

